# Online Exam Centre Setup



## dezmund (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey guys,so i am about bidding for the contract of setting up a computer testing centre of about 500 PC, but i'm feeling a little uneasy though i know i can pull it off.The client is requesting the use of thin clients instead of traditional desktops as a means of saving cost, but im of the opinion that it isnt a very good idea since the estimated life span is about 2yrs and it put unecessary workload on the server.Also considering the fact that we could get good second hand/fairly used desktops at fairly cheap rate what would you advice i do. Desktops or thin clients?
Also please help in answering these questions
1.What kind of switches would be advisable to use. (Name and Model)
2.Would you advise the use of Cat5 or Cat6e cables
3.Which servers would be advisable for use?
Would the rack mounted Dell Edge blade servvers be good or are there cheaper alternatives that provide good functionality?



Responses please.Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 14, 2015)

This query is of professional nature so ask some companies like sify(as they conduct a lot of online tests for various organizations),dell,ibm etc.


----------



## dezmund (Aug 19, 2015)

i was hoping someone who has had some experience in deploying these products could give a firsthand experience of how it feels like


----------



## dhirajr (May 25, 2017)

@dezmund    Are you able to set test centre? If yes can you share your experience.


----------

